# giant asian mantis



## Frankie Fan (Mar 4, 2007)

is a heat mat required or is room temp ok? in some sources on the net it says i need a heat mat but in others it says room temp is fine. what do you think would be best ?


----------



## padkison (Mar 4, 2007)

Room temperature works fine for these guys.


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 4, 2007)

room temp of 75F is alright, but try not to keep them too cold (below 70F)at night.


----------



## Frankie Fan (Mar 4, 2007)

thanks


----------

